# Congratulations Tom Urtis!!! Finally coming out of the closet at 50 yrs of age!!



## Richard Schollar (Mar 2, 2009)

Tom kept this one quiet but he's been a Microsoft Excel MVP since 1st July 2008!!!

Please join me in congratulating Tom for an incredibly well-deserved award!  Tom is such a nice guy and has been posting fantastic solutions to this Board for many years 

Thanks Tom!!!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Tom!  I love your work.  Congratulations.


----------



## Colin Legg (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! Congrats, Tom!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, (belated) congratulations Tom! 

Is GT or EvG keeping statistics on the percentage of Microsoft MVPs that are also MrExcel board members? There must be a fairly strong representation.


----------



## Patience (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow that's great! Well done!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations Tom, 

Definitely deserved 

Denis


----------



## VoG (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations Tom, well-deserved.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Tom - very overdue! And all the best people are awarded in the July cycle...


----------



## Oaktree (Mar 2, 2009)

Woot! Congratulations!


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Mar 2, 2009)

That's great news Tom! Well done!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 2, 2009)

Peter_SSs said:


> Yes, (belated) congratulations Tom!
> 
> Is GT or EvG keeping statistics on the percentage of Microsoft MVPs that are also MrExcel board members? There must be a fairly strong representation.


Peter - I would say at least 35% of the Excel MVPs that I have met at this summit are regular MrExcel posters.  We had an informal beer last night (or 3 or 4!) at the Rock Bottom and of those present:

Me
Zack Barresse
Nathan Oliver
Smitty
Greg T
Bill Jelen
Roger Govier
Bill Manville
Tom Urtis
Curt Fry
Ken Puls
Mike Rosenblum
Kevin Jones (briefly)

quite a few MrExcel regulars!


----------



## schielrn (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations Tom!


----------



## RoryA (Mar 2, 2009)

Is Mr. Jones as amiable in person as he is on the web? And can you say Hi from me, if you see him again?


----------



## texasalynn (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah Tom!  Congratulations - it is well deserved.


----------



## Ron Coderre (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok...now I'm officially jealous. I couldn't make it to the MVP Summit this year and you just spent an evening at the Rock Bottom with some of my favorite people. 

Congratulations on being awarded the Microsoft MVP! 
Well deserved; you do good work.


----------



## Tom Urtis (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow - -  Thank you everyone for the responses !!

Just reading this for the first time during a break at the MS MVP Summit where I've met so many people this week who I've talked to on line but never met in person until this week.    What a terrific community the Excel people are, MVP or otherwise.

And Ron, yep you missed out on a Rock Bottom Moment but I've taken lots of photos that'll be on my website after I get back home.

Thanks again all, for the nice messages !


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 5, 2009)

What an absolutely terrific surprise it was when I turned around did a quick double-take and said to myself "I KNOW THAT GUY!" That's Tom Urtis! And he sheepishly confesses that yes, he's been an MS-MVP since July but didn't let us at MrExcel know about it. Were I paranoid,  I might suspect that perhaps Mr. Urtis was simply attempting to distance himself from a certain other MrExcel MVP that was awarded last July.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## NateO (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations indeed, Tom!

I was quite surprised to run into you very early @ the Summit and I recognized you straight off.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Mar 7, 2009)

Great news !
My sincere congratulations to you Tom. Very well deserved 

Regards.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 7, 2009)

NateO said:


> Congratulations indeed, Tom!
> 
> I was quite surprised to run into you very early @ the Summit and I recognized you straight off.


 
Ditto, Tom!

Sorry it took a trip to Seattle to catch up when we live in the same neck of the woods!


----------

